# Lost motivation



## WendyB61 (Apr 7, 2022)

When first diagnosed I was really motivated as I read stories on what could happen but recently I’ve slipped back into my old ways, I got my BG levels to always between 4 and 6 now they are back to 11 and 13, why am I being stupid?


----------



## Windy (Apr 7, 2022)

Wendy, don't beat yourself up, sometimes it's more difficult than others to keep motivated. It's human to fail sometimes, it's not stupid.
What did you do before that got you a BG of 4 to 6? Can you try and ease back into that, perhaps by addressing one meal, like breakfast and having your previous good breakfast instead? Or make a batch of lower carb, delicious soup for lunch instead of your current lunch. Or not buying the tempting snacks so they aren't as easy to lead you astray?
I've fallen off the diet wagon so many times, I've got gravel rash. The thing is, you need to stop, dust yourself down, and clamber back on.
I distract myself with making a cup of tea, or doing something else for an hour, and I have emergency Babybel light cheeses in the fridge (42 calories each) if that doesn't work.
You can do it. Clamber back on and start with a single meal a day that's better for your BG.
Sarah


----------



## WendyB61 (Apr 7, 2022)

Windy said:


> Wendy, don't beat yourself up, sometimes it's more difficult than others to keep motivated. It's human to fail sometimes, it's not stupid.
> What did you do before that got you a BG of 4 to 6? Can you try and ease back into that, perhaps by addressing one meal, like breakfast and having your previous good breakfast instead? Or make a batch of lower carb, delicious soup for lunch instead of your current lunch. Or not buying the tempting snacks so they aren't as easy to lead you astray?
> I've fallen off the diet wagon so many times, I've got gravel rash. The thing is, you need to stop, dust yourself down, and clamber back on.
> I distract myself with making a cup of tea, or doing something else for an hour, and I have emergency Babybel light cheeses in the fridge (42 calories each) if that doesn't work.
> ...


I will start again tomorrow, I think I need to get it in my head it’s not a diet its not something I can give up for a few months then go on a diet again which is what I’ve done for years it’s a new way of life, thanks for the advice


----------

